
Alex Crichton: “Scaling Back My Involvement in Rust” - anw
https://internals.rust-lang.org/t/scaling-back-my-involvement-in-rust/11754
======
anw
Alex’s work is truly prolific in the Rust world. His stepping away is rightly
earned, and it seems he may be moving more into WASM side of things, which
shows good promise. I’m happy to see he may be involved in other projects in
the community.

From his post:

> In the past 7 years I've:

> * Made 3546 commits over 2443 PRs to rust-lang/rust.

> I've added 700k lines of code and deleted 747k (yay negative!).

> * Made 1374 commits over 1010 PRs to rust-lang/cargo.

> I've added 188k lines of code and deleted 119k (boo positive).

> * Been in the top 10 list of contributors for every single Rust release
> since 0.7.0, excluding today's 1.41.0. According to thanks.rust-lang.org 127
> I'm the top contributor in terms of commits (well, human contributor)

> * Published 243 crates to crates.io 41

> * Made 41k comments/prs/commits/etc ("contributions" according to GitHub's
> metrics)

~~~
The_rationalist
13546 commits, he has forgotten a digit ^^

------
The_rationalist
I really wonder if this is a consequence of mozilla layoffs (probably not)

------
jml7c5
The URL here should be [https://internals.rust-lang.org/t/scaling-back-my-
involvemen...](https://internals.rust-lang.org/t/scaling-back-my-involvement-
in-rust/11754) . The current one jumps to the first reply, rather than to
Alex's post.

~~~
dang
Changed now from [https://internals.rust-lang.org/t/scaling-back-my-
involvemen...](https://internals.rust-lang.org/t/scaling-back-my-involvement-
in-rust/11754/2). Thanks!

------
adamnemecek
You will be missed.

